

Ask HN: Review My App, EmailMeButton.com - riffmaster

http://EmailMeButton.com is the simplest way to create a contact form for blogs/websites &#38; it does not reveal your email address.<p>It was built out of need a few months back when I could not find a 'Simple &#38; Fast Contact Form' for my launch pages and has now grown to more than 4000. As it does not store the email address on the website, it protects against email harvesters. I recently introduced the Pro plan which stores the contact form data, lets you setup an autoresponder, category etc. I do not have any paid users yet.<p>I would really appreciate any feedback and/or suggestions on general UI &#38; how to market the app.
======
brandoncordell
Nice app. One thing I did see that you might want to add is some examples. I
know it's a simple contact form, but some people will want to see how it looks
before signing up. You can include a few different examples.

Edit: After 5-10 minutes, I JUST noticed the email me button at the bottom of
the page. I think if you moved the button slightly to the left, so that there
is a gap between the button and the side of the page, it will help with
visibility. I think my issue was, the button being in that corner it didn't
catch my eye, or look out of place enough for my eyes to look there. If it's
not touching the side of the page, I think it looks more out of place (I don't
mean this as a bad thing) causing people to see it sooner.

Looks great though, congrats on 4000+ users!

~~~
riffmaster
Hi,

Thank you for your feedback. Yes, its a good idea to add a "How It looks"
page. I could add a "Try Me" arrow in the home page to showcase the button
better. yes, I also have to include other options like to touch on the page.
But thats for the future :)

------
jnorthrop
I like the simplicity of it, but who do you think will be the target market?
Most out-of-the-box website solutions have some sort of contact form built in
(e.g. Wordpress, Drupal, etc.) and I would think someone who can build a
simple site themselves wouldn't need this.

As an aside your product has me reminiscing about 1995. Back then I was able
to charge a flat rate of $150/contact form -- those were the days.

~~~
riffmaster
Hi jnorthrop,

Thanks for your reply.

Currently my users are people with blogs & websites. My target market has to
be web apps in the future. So people can put in "need help? email us" button.
And as this button floats to the bottom right, its sort of a "feedback"
button. I know that there are a lot of chat scripts which default to email
when you're not online. But, its hard being online all the time for single
founders and using a chat script to default to email is not worth the money.

The web is growing any way and more users need a simple solution for a contact
form.

~~~
jnorthrop
I hope you're right. I've been wrong many times in the past (who would ever
want an iPad?), so don't let my pessimism get you down. Keep us posted on your
progress.

------
riffmaster
link: <http://EmailMeButton.com>

------
gdhillon
Riffmaster, You should make it a general instead of just contact me. What
about "invite friends" button. Also, provide email templates, so for example
If I "Invite friends" using your product then I should use some nice email
template for emails going out. Good luck!!

~~~
riffmaster
Hi gdhillon,

Thanks for the tip. I'll look at how I can incorporate that as well.

